
Engineer whose blog post caused a storm at Uber has filed a Supreme Court brief - s73ver_
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/susan-fowler-engineer-who-challenged-uber-weighs-in-at-supreme-court/
======
s73ver_
The idea that a company could compel someone to sign away their rights in
order to work for them effectively means that no one has those rights anymore.

~~~
user-on1
Wherever arbitration is used seems like is just 100% bad for customers and 90%
good for any business. If a big player steps in and cleans this up before more
people suffer from it, it may win UNLIMITED CUSTOMER'S HEARTS and INFINITE
ATTENTION.

